# 3a engine specs



## live2board87 (Aug 24, 2004)

anybody know all of the engine specs for a 3a? Such as rods, pistons, stroke, head, fuel system.
Thanks


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 3a engine specs (live2board87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *live2board87* »_anybody know all of the engine specs for a 3a? Such as rods, pistons, stroke, head, fuel system.
Thanks

Stroke 92.8mm
Bore = 82.5mm
Fuel System = CIS-E Motronic
Rod length = 144mm
CR = *10.5:1* ...not 10:1 has previously stated
More information available here:





_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 8:03 AM 2-23-2005_


----------



## live2board87 (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: 3a engine specs (Wizard-of-OD)*

is the block height the same as the rd?


----------



## live2board87 (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: 3a engine specs (Wizard-of-OD)*

you wouldnt happen to have a spare bottom end sitting round would you? Or would anybody else have one?



_Modified by live2board87 at 1:10 PM 2-6-2005_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 3a engine specs (live2board87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *live2board87* »_is the block height the same as the rd?

whats an RD?








Your questions are rather vague....
3A follows the same block height as most VW Blocks (220mm)
Only *ABK/ABA/ABT/ABF* series blocks have a 236mm block height


----------



## 85vdub (Apr 9, 2003)

RD is a 1.8 8v code.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (85vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85vdub* »_RD is a 1.8 8v code.

then yes...


----------



## live2board87 (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Do most 1.8L 8V engines have the same rods as the 3a? Just trying to figure it out to make a 3a swap.


_Modified by live2board87 at 8:20 PM 2-6-2005_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (live2board87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *live2board87* »_Do most 1.8L 8V engines have the same rods as the 3a? Just trying to figure it out to make a 3a swap.










3A = 144mm rods
1.8 8V = 136mm rods
so no they do not have the same rods.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_








3A = 144mm rods
1.8 8V = 136mm rods
so no they do not have the same rods.

Sorry I made a typo earlier.
Only the *JH* (1.7) and *PG* (1.8 Supercharged) came with 136mm
The *PF/PM/RD/HT/etc* 1.8's came with 144mm rods.


----------



## live2board87 (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

no prob man, thanks anyways


----------

